
Ask HN: List of projects leaving GitHub? - hungerstrike
I&#x27;d like to know which projects have left GitHub around the time of the Microsoft announcements. How can I get this information?<p>Is there a stream of newly created GitLab projects available? Even better - is there a stream of recently closed GitHub projects anywhere?<p>Thank you.
======
mgliwka
GitLab exposes a list of newly created projects over it's API:
[https://gitlab.com/api/v4/projects?order_by=created_at](https://gitlab.com/api/v4/projects?order_by=created_at)

And Github allows to search by commit hash:
[https://github.com/search?q=hash%3A04e699c8bc970423f243eca3e...](https://github.com/search?q=hash%3A04e699c8bc970423f243eca3eb4381d228c0be48)

By combining those two you could get a list of projects which are on GitLab
and on Github. Using the created_at on both APIs you could figure out which
one was there first and which one has been imported/pushed onto the other
platform.

(you would of course miss all projects which have been already deleted on
Github, although forks should still exists which should help in most cases)

